# US Steel - Gary Works - $750M Investment in the Country's Economic Future



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

_"Through the skill and determination of our employees, support from the state and city, without which this project would not be possible, *and favorable trade policies with the strong Section 232 national security action on steel imports, we are experiencing a renaissance at U.S. Steel,"* he added.

"With the increases in investment due to U. S. Steel's $2 billion asset revitalization program, a minimum of $750 million in capital investments will be made over five years to modernize and enhance the company's flagship operation in Gary, through building expansion and improvement."
_

U.S. Steel to invest $750 million to revitalize flagship Gary plant in wake of Trump tariffs - Chicago Tribune

United States Steel Corporation Plans Major Upgrade at Gary, Indiana, Plant - Area Development


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Could have a problem finding people to do the jobs, it's a dying trade in America any more. And in the Gary area it will be that much harder, as a lot of those people haven't worked in years. Then throw in the crime and drugs and you have a lot of problems.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

It is a national security necessity to produce our own steel. Getting the Obama generation to perform work will likely never happen. We are going the way of Egypt, Assyria, Babylon, Medo-Persia, Greece, Roman empire,
Soon it will be the United States. Our conduct is unsustainable by any metric to measure by.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

When the federal government gets so in need for steel they will do what big governments always do, steal it, force people to make it or combination of both.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> Could have a problem finding people to do the jobs, it's a dying trade in America any more. And in the Gary area it will be that much harder, as a lot of those people haven't worked in years. Then throw in the crime and drugs and you have a lot of problems.


 Lot of undocumented citizens that will line up for good paying jobs. And the power that comes with cash in the pockets.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ekim said:


> Could have a problem finding people to do the jobs, it's a dying trade in America any more. And in the Gary area it will be that much harder, as a lot of those people haven't worked in years. Then throw in the crime and drugs and you have a lot of problems.


you're kidding? >>> when they take applications 25,000 freaking people show up >>>>> they drive in from 4 states away or further ....

smart people put their applications in when they graduate HS and keep it current >>> they get a shot at 30-40 years old - maybe ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of undocumented citizens that will line up for good paying jobs. And the power that comes with cash in the pockets.


no illegals or people with sketchy backgrounds - you have to pass 3-4 tests and then an azz ripping background check ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> no illegals or people with sketchy backgrounds - you have to pass 3-4 tests and then an azz ripping background check ....


 I live in the real world . Seen how that works.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I live in the real world . Seen how that works.


if they have that good of paperwork >>>> they desire a job .....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So your going to open a business for 750 million and hope enough illegals,criminals and druggies cross the boarder to fill your workers needs. Sounds like good business planning to me. Hope it works out for you cause that is what a lot of what Gary has to offer. Last I heard / saw was most working people moved out of the Gary area and won't be going back any time soon.


----------

